# Hello & first forum offer!



## Has Bean

Hello coffee people!

Thought it was about time we got an account on here to start interacting with our treasured friends, and, hopefully some new future friends. We wanted to start by giving you the chance to try something delicious, rare and special at a silly silly price.

To celebrate the current spotlight on Scotland and the events of next week, we want you to try a super coffee with some real Scottish heritage. Oh and its a 94 point 'cup of excellence' coffee, a Kenyan varietal grown in an unusual part of El Salvador!

You can read about it here:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/el-salvador-finca-escocia-sl-28-washed

So heres the deal. Add your forum name below (raffle style) if you want a *50% discount code* on this coffee! We will then PM you a unique one-time code which you can use on the website. The first 2 people to add their name and then use their code on the website will be sent the actual cup of excellence certificates that came on the coffee packaging.

Rules -

1. Max of 2 bags per person.

2. Offer closes in 48hrs.

3. Usual forum rules apply regarding existing , establish forum members only.

So go ahead, add names below : )


----------



## Daren

1. Daren

13 hasbeans


----------



## Neill

1. Daren

2. Neill

13 hasbeans


----------



## c_squared

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared


----------



## Fade2grey

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

13 hasbeans


----------



## beebah

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah


----------



## Yes Row

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6 . Yes Row


----------



## Yes Row

Oops, no idea why above had happened


----------



## Mike mc

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6.yes row

7. Mike mc


----------



## Rdl81

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6.yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81


----------



## Wobin19

Rdl81 said:


> 1. Daren
> 
> 2. Neill
> 
> 3. C_squared
> 
> 4. Fade2grey
> 
> 5. Beebah
> 
> 6.yes row
> 
> 7. Mike mc
> 
> 8. Rdl81


9. Wobin19


----------



## sjenner

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6.yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner


----------



## MarkyP

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6.yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP


----------



## Scotford

MarkyP said:


> 1. Daren
> 
> 2. Neill
> 
> 3. C_squared
> 
> 4. Fade2grey
> 
> 5. Beebah
> 
> 6.yes row
> 
> 7. Mike mc
> 
> 8. Rdl81
> 
> 9. Wobin19
> 
> 10. sjenner
> 
> 11. markyP


12. Scotford


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6.yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid


----------



## Blackstone

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6.yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone


----------



## 2971

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6.yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid


----------



## Callum

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6.yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum


----------



## Jon V

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6.yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V


----------



## drude

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6.yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude


----------



## 7493

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666


----------



## ahirsty

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty


----------



## El carajillo

ahirsty said:


> 1. Daren
> 
> 2. Neill
> 
> 3. C_squared
> 
> 4. Fade2grey
> 
> 5. Bee ah
> 
> 6. yes row
> 
> 7. Mike mc
> 
> 8. Rdl81
> 
> 9. Wobin19
> 
> 10. sjenner
> 
> 11. markyP
> 
> 12. Scotford
> 
> 13. Systemic Kid
> 
> 14. Blackstone
> 
> 15. wintoid
> 
> 16. callum
> 
> 17. Jon V
> 
> 18. drude
> 
> 19. Rob666
> 
> 20. ahirsty


21. El carajillo


----------



## johnealey

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey


----------



## Xpenno

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno


----------



## CamV6

Can't wait to try these . What will the roast level be? Light, medium/light, medium, medium/dark?


----------



## CamV6

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap


----------



## Has Bean

CamV6 said:


> Can't wait to try these . What will the roast level be? Light, medium/light, medium, medium/dark?


If you look on the 'CUPPING NOTES' section on each of our coffees it details roast info :

Total. max 100):94

Roasting Information

This one is great at medium roast to medium dark. Anywhere after first crack and around into first pops of second.

"Quick Look" Guide

Sweet, chocolate, creamy, tropical fruit, papaya.

Good filter?

Yes

Good espresso?

Yes


----------



## Southpaw

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw


----------



## gingerneil

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil


----------



## Jollybean

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean


----------



## urbanbumpkin

29. Urbanbumpkin

Can someone add me to the list?


----------



## conchord

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord


----------



## VTG

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG


----------



## ajh101

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101


----------



## r.bartlett

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartlett


----------



## Greenpotterer

1. Daren

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34 Greenpotterer


----------



## oop north

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north


----------



## Beanosaurus

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus


----------



## JKK

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Bee ah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK


----------



## beebah

just changing my name so it's now spelled correctly!

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK


----------



## dougie todd

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd


----------



## 7877

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris


----------



## Phil104

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104


----------



## Phil104

And, a big thank you Has Bean, for a wonderfully generous idea.


----------



## donkeykong

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong


----------



## 4085

Can someone add me pls


----------



## slas111

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111


----------



## Daren

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. dfk41

44. Nod


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fixed please leave


----------



## Nod

> Fixed please leave


Thanks


----------



## badger28

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. Dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28


----------



## 4515

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. Dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog


----------



## Milanski

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. Dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski


----------



## Soll

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. Dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll


----------



## Drc

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. Dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc


----------



## Dylan

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. Dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans


----------



## marcuswar

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. Dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar


----------



## truegrace

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. Dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace


----------



## coffeechops

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. Dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops


----------



## NeilR

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. Dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops

54. NeilR


----------



## Beanben

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. Dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops

54. NeilR

55. Beanben


----------



## CamV6

Can someone amend #43.

It's not Dfk41, it's dfk41


----------



## Daren

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops

54. NeilR

55. Beanben


----------



## Phil104

Can someone amend #43.

It's not Dfk41, it's dfk41 Amended:

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops

54. NeilR

55. Beanben


----------



## Phil104

And coincidentally posted with Daren


----------



## Burnzy

Umm how do i do the list thing without quoting and typing all out? Or do i have to type it out? lol


----------



## MooMaa

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops

54. NeilR

55. Beanben

56. MooMaa


----------



## MooMaa

Burnzy said:


> Umm how do i do the list thing without quoting and typing all out? Or do i have to type it out? lol


copy and paste the list into the reply box and add your name to the bottom of the list


----------



## Burnzy

MooMaa said:



> copy and paste the list into the reply box and add your name to the bottom of the list


haha oh yeah!! Duh..


----------



## Burnzy

Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops

54. NeilR

55. Beanben

56. MooMaa

57. Burnzy


----------



## Daren

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops

54. NeilR

55. Beanben

56. MooMaa

57. Burnzy


----------



## robti

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops

54. NeilR

55. Beanben

56. MooMaa

57. Burnzy

58. Robti


----------



## dogday38

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops

54. NeilR

55. Beanben

56. MooMaa

57. Burnzy

58. Robti

59. dogday38


----------



## robti

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops

54. NeilR

55. Beanben

56. MooMaa

57. Burnzy

58. Robti

59. dogday38

60. Big norry


----------



## Orangertange

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops

54. NeilR

55. Beanben

56. MooMaa

57. Burnzy

58. Robti

59. dogday38

60. Big norry

61. Orangertange


----------



## hotmetal

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops

54. NeilR

55. Beanben

56. MooMaa

57. Burnzy

58. Robti

59. dogday38

60. Big norry

61. Orangertange

62. Hotmetal


----------



## lukefinegan

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops

54. NeilR

55. Beanben

56. MooMaa

57. Burnzy

58. Robti

59. dogday38

60. Big norry

61. Orangertange

62. Hotmetal

63.lukefinegan


----------



## jackpugh

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops

54. NeilR

55. Beanben

56. MooMaa

57. Burnzy

58. Robti

59. dogday38

60. Big norry

61. Orangertange

62. Hotmetal

63.lukefinegan

64. jackpugh


----------



## Has Bean

Wow, what an amazing response folks! Super chuffed.

You still have a couple of hours before we lock it down, and, get those codes into your PM inboxes.


----------



## BenjaminPiper

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops

54. NeilR

55. Beanben

56. MooMaa

57. Burnzy

58. Robti

59. dogday38

60. Big norry

61. Orangertange

62. Hotmetal

63.lukefinegan

64. jackpugh

65. BenjaminPiper


----------



## shrink

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops

54. NeilR

55. Beanben

56. MooMaa

57. Burnzy

58. Robti

59. dogday38

60. Big norry

61. Orangertange

62. Hotmetal

63.lukefinegan

64. jackpugh

65. BenjaminPiper

66. Shrink


----------



## dabac

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops

54. NeilR

55. Beanben

56. MooMaa

57. Burnzy

58. Robti

59. dogday38

60. Big norry

61. Orangertange

62. Hotmetal

63.lukefinegan

64. jackpugh

65. BenjaminPiper

66. Shrink

67. dabac


----------



## Has Bean

Big thanks to all who added their name to the list.

We are now generating your codes


----------



## Jon V

Has Bean said:


> Big thanks to all who added their name to the list.
> 
> We are now generating your codes


Great stuff. How long do we have to get the orders in? Just planning my stock..


----------



## Has Bean

The codes will be valid until 23.59pm on Thursday 18th sept


----------



## Daren

I'm all paid up - cant wait!! A bit gutted not seeing the PM until I got home. I'm sure I was beaten to the certificate









A big thank you to Hasbean for this offer.


----------



## Orangertange

Mmm, I haven't got a code yet? Are they a lottery as well?


----------



## Blackstone

no code for me either


----------



## Daren

Orangertange said:


> Mmm, I haven't got a code yet? Are they a lottery as well?


The codes are personal to your forum user name so are being sent in small batches (I suspect in the order on the list). I'm sure you have nothing to worry about...it'l come.


----------



## CamV6

Oh I've been refreshing all afternoon hoping to be one of the first two orders so that I might get a copy of the certificate, for no other reason than I reckon it would look cool in my coffee bar corner I our kitchen


----------



## Yes Row

Paid, whilst sitting on the balcony in Turkey watching the sun go down, drinking Rum and Coke and watching a forest fire across the bay.


----------



## Yes Row

Am I second??


----------



## Daren

CamV6 said:


> Oh I've been refreshing all afternoon hoping to be one of the first two orders so that I might get a copy of the certificate, for no other reason than I reckon it would look cool in my coffee bar corner I our kitchen


Me to! I've already cleared my wall!


----------



## coffeechap

How come you guys got I your code before everyone else? They were not all sent out at the same time?


----------



## Scotford

I'm not too bothered about the certificates, I'm more happy to get some interesting beans in.


----------



## Has Bean

coffeechap said:


> How come you guys got I your code before everyone else? They were not all sent out at the same time?


Forum only allows us to message 5 people at once and every few minutes : ( They are going out in order of the list.


----------



## Has Bean

Soll - can you make room in your inbox please


----------



## jcheung

1. Daren

2. Neill

3. C_squared

4. Fade2grey

5. Beebah

6. yes row

7. Mike mc

8. Rdl81

9. Wobin19

10. sjenner

11. markyP

12. Scotford

13. Systemic Kid

14. Blackstone

15. wintoid

16. callum

17. Jon V

18. drude

19. Rob666

20. ahirsty

21. El carajillo

22. Johnealey

23. Xpenno

24. CamV6

25. Coffeechap

26. Southpaw

27. Gingerneil

28. Jollybean

29. Urbanbumpkin

30. conchord

31. VTG

32. ajh101

33 r.bartle.

34. Greenpotterer

35. oop north

36. Beanosaurus

37. JKK

38. dougie todd

39. Sibling Chris

40. Phil104

41. Donkeykong

42. slas111

43. dfk41

44. Nod

45. Badger28

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Soll

49. Drc

50. D_Evans

51. marcuswar

52. Truegrace

53. coffeechops

54. NeilR

55. Beanben

56. MooMaa

57. Burnzy

58. Robti

59. dogday38

60. Big norry

61. Orangertange

62. Hotmetal

63.lukefinegan

64. jackpugh

65. BenjaminPiper

66. Shrink

67. dabac

68. jcheung


----------



## Phil104

Has Bean said:


> Forum only allows us to message 5 people at once and every few minutes : ( They are going out in order of the list.


They are indeed - mine has popped through - thank you very much.


----------



## Milanski

Received, thank you!


----------



## Wobin19

Reveived and paid. Thanks!


----------



## Has Bean

All codes have gone out !









Cant wait to start seeing what you all think of this amazing coffee.

Look out for some future equally exciting offers......


----------



## Phil104

Has Bean said:


> All codes have gone out !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to start seeing what you all think of this amazing coffee.
> 
> Look out for some future equally exciting offers......


 I have PMed you - the site isn't happy to accept my code, simply refreshes, removes the code and doesn't apply the discount.


----------



## Soll

Made room in my mail box


----------



## Daren

Phil104 said:


> I have PMed you - the site isn't happy to accept my code, simply refreshes, removes the code and doesn't apply the discount.


Did you add the whole code (inc your user name?)

EG - Phil104CFUKxxxx


----------



## Neill

Daren said:


> Did you add the whole code (inc your user name?)
> 
> EG - Phil104CFUKxxxx


I made this mistake originally! Oops.


----------



## Phil104

Neill said:


> I made this mistake originally! Oops.


 Thanks Daren and Neill, and in the meantime those kind, generous and patient people at Has Bean guided me on the true path - feeling suitably foolish, code applied, order placed, sit back and wait for undoubtedly great beans to arrive.


----------



## Soll

Discount code received and used, order HasBean processed....Thanks !


----------



## marcuswar

...and another one










Thanks.


----------



## Drc

Thanks folks!

Out of interest what have people ordered quantity wise? I've done the same as the time I got the 50% off from union roasted for a first order (I bought a kilo of the 40 quid a kilo COE) and bought 4 bags.

Probably a silly rationalisation but as I'd never spend 40quid a kilo typically, when a deal like this comes up and as 20£/ kilo feels much more reasonable I always seems to end up buying a big chunk rather than just a bag.....

Looking forward to it coming now


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drc said:


> Thanks folks!
> 
> Out of interest what have people ordered quantity wise? I've done the same as the time I got the 50% off from union roasted for a first order (I bought a kilo of the 40 quid a kilo COE) and bought 4 bags.
> 
> Probably a silly rationalisation but as I'd never spend 40quid a kilo typically, when a deal like this comes up and as 20£/ kilo feels much more reasonable I always seems to end up buying a big chunk rather than just a bag.....
> 
> Looking forward to it coming now


Rules ...

1. Max of 2 bags per person.


----------



## Burnzy

Ah just seen to add username too.. Cant wait to try this!! Thanks hasbean.


----------



## Southpaw

Cheers Has Bean chaps







looking forward to some excellent


----------



## Dylan

2 Bags, thanks for this


----------



## Drc

Mrboots2u said:


> Rules ...
> 
> 1. Max of 2 bags per person.


Darn, clearly didn't read that bit carefully enough. Can I rely on kind folks at hasbean to remove the offending extras?


----------



## shrink

2 bags ordered


----------



## robti

Lucky I re read this was ready to order 4 bags, when is the latest that I can order this ?

thanks


----------



## Has Bean

Once again , codes expire 23.59pm 18th Sept (referendum day)


----------



## sjenner

Many thanks to all at Hasbean... Two bags ordered. Looking forward to it.


----------



## gingerneil

I've got a bit of a bean mountain here, so going to order for my aeropress at work. I don't have the means to grind on demand there. Should I order as ground for a cafetiere?


----------



## garydyke1

gingerneil said:


> I've got a bit of a bean mountain here, so going to order for my aeropress at work. I don't have the means to grind on demand there. Should I order as ground for a cafetiere?


Depends how you are brewing it. How long you steeping? recipe? method?


----------



## gingerneil

I use the inverted method, 18g, bloom with a small amount of water for about 20s then fill to the top and brew for about another 45. Then a firm but steady press. Add about 30% more water to fill my cup.


----------



## garydyke1

gingerneil said:


> I use the inverted method, 18g, bloom with a small amount of water for about 20s then fill to the top and brew for about another 45. Then a firm but steady press. Add about 30% more water to fill my cup.


Ask for 'espresso grind' will be about right for that method (I know the grinder very well!) . Or even better get yourself a Porlex mini whilst you're ordering! Fresh is always best


----------



## shrink

I'll be going espresso on this bad boy. Will likely hold off on milk where possible. May do a few piccolos and see how it stacks up against the Guatemalan natural bourbon for fruitiness in the cup.


----------



## coffeechops

Two bags (plus an extra) ordered here - been a long time since I had Hasbean (used to be my constant supplier for many years), so looking forward to this! Thanks Steve.

Colin


----------



## donkeykong

Hi,

Cant see anywhere to enter the code on the site ? When checking out with paypal it keeps same price ?

thanks


----------



## Neill

donkeykong said:


> Hi,
> 
> Cant see anywhere to enter the code on the site ? When checking out with paypal it keeps same price ?
> 
> thanks


Have you got an account. It comes up on the step 2 page.


----------



## donkeykong

ah ok thanks, doesnt seem to show up when using paypal.


----------



## marcuswar

Did for me. Are you definitely clicking onto the second stage after entering your email and address. On the second stage screen you can pick if you want to pay by credit card, debit card or paypal, but before this is a field to enter a discount code, its the very first text field on this second screen.

View attachment 9111


----------



## marcuswar

I think maybe the confusion is that there is a paypal button on the first stage screen that can be clicked without going through to the second stage screen. Don't click the paypal icon on the first screen, instead click on the big red "Continue to next step" button at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Has Bean

The first 2 people to use their codes were :

Daren

Yes Row

However , another lucky few of you will at random be getting the glossy certificate also ; )


----------



## johnealey

Thanks to all at Hasbean, 2 bags ordered, first roasted have bought for while having gone over to greens. Looking forward to them.

Cheers

John


----------



## Has Bean

Now who's going to be the first to make a brew with this?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Annoyingly, going to have to wait till next week to get my beans and try them. Can't wait.


----------



## Beanosaurus

KA-POW!!

Beans ordered, should be nice and ready to brew by the time I'm back from the USA at the end of this month.

Would be cool if folks could share their brewing recipes when they get to grips with their Escocia.

Thank you team HasBean!


----------



## CamV6

What would you recommend as the resting time from roast date (for espresso)?

If its a darker roast i'm guessing at least 10 days?

Also, what kind of grind will they want. Using the Tanzanian Sellan I got from you as a guide (they were lovely by the way) will these need to go finer or more coarse than that?


----------



## Has Bean

We use ours pretty much straight away at the roastery but 4-7 days rest will make espresso extraction a little more predictable. Why not get cracking immediately with some filter brewing?

Pretty much impossible to help you dial-in without actually being there in person, too many factors to consider, sorry.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hmm chemex? Clever? Siphon? Sowden.......

Let's thro a dice and choose


----------



## Has Bean

Congrats to Beanosaurus, also getting a COE certificate

: )


----------



## Neill

Just got my dispatch email. Looking forward to this. Think I'll start with the Kalita wave.


----------



## Yes Row

Nice one! Número dos. I am back from Turkey on Saturday. I will be trying them over the weekend

Cheers HasBean !


----------



## Scotford

If mine turn up tomorrow I'm going straight to the V60.


----------



## Burnzy

Ill go straight for an espresso.. )


----------



## Daren

Yay - big thanks Hasbean. I'm going try this with my Chemex and Aeropress as soon as it arrives.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Hmm chemex? Clever? Siphon? Sowden.......
> 
> Let's thro a dice and choose


Buy an Aeropress!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Order placed last night along with a kilo of other beans. Really looking forward to them.

Thanks Hasbean

would tomorrow be too early for an Aeropress or dripper?


----------



## NeilR

2 x 250g ordered.

When I first bought my Gaggia Classic and MC2 grinder a year ago, I ordered one of Hasbean's starter packs of beans. I found the coffee too bright and acidic for my liking. Now, with more experience using the Classic and a Super Jolly grinder I'm looking forward to rediscovering Hasbean's coffee.


----------



## hotmetal

urbanbumpkin said:


> would tomorrow be too early for an Aeropress or dripper?


I received my "honestly we're all over your order" email (which made me smile - they must have a lot of impatient customers!). I felt moved to comment as the email sounded almost apologetic when I was thinking that I'm well chuffed with the offer and super-rapid service. Anyway, I said "Looking forward to receiving them but rest assured I'm not that impatient and anyway they need to rest" and got a non-automated reply from Christopher saying "Really glad you signed up for the offer and hope you really enjoy the coffee when it gets to you, if you're brewing it as espresso would say to leave for 5 - 7 days after roasting so it's nice and stable, if you're brewing as filter then feel free to dive right in!"

So you can crack straight on with them if they arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Damn it! I missed out


----------



## Daren

Ooo - just noticed I was one of the lucky ones to order first







Looking forward to the certificate !


----------



## r.bartlett

going to look very silly here.

I got my code but not sure what to do now :-/


----------



## gingerneil

Go through the order process and there's a field to add the code before you get to payment.


----------



## marcuswar

r.bartlett said:


> going to look very silly here.
> 
> I got my code but not sure what to do now :-/


go to http://www.hasbean.co.uk and order a maximum of 2 bags of coffee. Add them to your basket and checkout. On the checkout screen enter your email and delivery details and then click on the big red "Continue to next step" button at the bottom of the screen (DO NOT CLICK THE PAYPAL BUTTON AT THE TOP OF THE SCREEN). After clicking the "Continue to next step" button you can enter your discount code into the "Discount code" field. Make sure you use the whole code i.e. the code includes your forum name.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Scotford

Went to the aeropress instead of pour over. Haven't even sipped yet!


----------



## Beanosaurus

DA DADA DAAAAAA!!!

Looks like I will be taking some away with me after all.







)


----------



## Milanski

Scotford said:


> Went to the aeropress instead of pour over. Haven't even sipped yet!


So how was it??


----------



## Scotford

Milanski said:


> So how was it??


Good. Very accurate descriptors too.

Nice depth of flavours with a sweet fruity finish.

To the back of the cupboard with it for a few days now.


----------



## gingerneil

Mine landed on my desk while I was out to lunch. I went for espresso ground to go in the aeropress, and I'm very impressed! First taste was a big smack of sweet-fruitiness! Mellows a little as you get used to it, but a very smooth creamy aftertaste. Certainly very good descriptor.


----------



## Has Bean

Well done to *VTG *also getting a COE Certificate , will post it out today .


----------



## Burnzy

I went straight in for a latte!!! The smell was lush, and the tasting notes were bang on!! Chocolate followed by a fruit after taste!!! Very very nice has bean, wish i ordered two bags :-(


----------



## r.bartlett

marcuswar said:


> go to http://www.hasbean.co.uk and order a maximum of 2 bags of coffee. Add them to your basket and checkout. On the checkout screen enter your email and delivery details and then click on the big red "Continue to next step" button at the bottom of the screen (DO NOT CLICK THE PAYPAL BUTTON AT THE TOP OF THE SCREEN). After clicking the "Continue to next step" button you can enter your discount code into the "Discount code" field. Make sure you use the whole code i.e. the code includes your forum name.
> 
> Hope that helps.


more than helpful as I have ordered my 2 bags now


----------



## Scotford

I just couldn't help myself...

As espresso, its light cocoa and sweet citrus to start with then fruity afterwards. With a tiny dash of cold milk it goes really creamy.


----------



## Rdl81

What measurements people using on the Areopress?


----------



## marcuswar

r.bartlett said:


> more than helpful as I have ordered my 2 bags now


Glad to help









I myself just ordered a single bag and am now regretting not being greedy and ordering two like everyone else!


----------



## Neill

My two bags arrived this morning. Thanks Hasbean. I'll crack it open later on today.


----------



## marcuswar

Yeah! My bag has just been delivered.... Mmmm.... must resist... must resist...


----------



## oop north

My bags arrived yesterday - will leave a couple more days to rest before diving in! Really looking forward to trying some proper beans (not my pathetic home roasted efforts) through the HG One for the first time!


----------



## Daren

Delivery day in Essex


----------



## shrink

how come all of your bags have a gold sticker on them!! mine don't


----------



## Yes Row

shrink said:


> how come all of your bags have a gold sticker on them!! mine don't


Its all part of the differentiation which will come with possible independence. Has Bean are just trailing it pending today's result


----------



## Phil104

Yes Row said:


> Its all part of the differentiation which will come with possible independence. Has Bean are just trailing it pending today's result


 My bags arrived today - thank you Has Bean - one with a sticker and one without so I guess they are also hedging their bets until the results are announced.


----------



## Phil104

Rdl81 said:


> What measurements people using on the Areopress?


 I'm going to go for the Caravan (or at least the lovely barista in the Kings Cross branch that gave me her) recipe: invert - 17g, fill to 3, wait 30 secs, fill to the top, wait 1 min 30 secs, turn over and wait 1 min 45 secs, plunge and enjoy. It's being doing well for me....


----------



## Milanski

Got my 2 bags today also.

No stickers for me.

I prefer the minimal look.

...(not really, I'm envious of everyone else's shiny stickers!).


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Had to wait until today before placing my order as I'm away. Thankfully, HasBean haven't run out. Looking forward to cracking them when I'm back.


----------



## Rdl81

Phil104 said:


> I'm going to go for the Caravan (or at least the lovely barista in the Kings Cross branch that gave me her) recipe: invert - 17g, fill to 3, wait 30 secs, fill to the top, wait 1 min 30 secs, turn over and wait 1 min 45 secs, plunge and enjoy. It's being doing well for me....


Any stirring?


----------



## Phil104

Rdl81 said:


> Any stirring?


 I forgot to ask her about that. I've just been stirring after the first pour - I think it needs it to distribute the grounds - but I haven't been stirring the second pour.


----------



## Soll

My beans arrived today and first thing I noticed was the waft of chocolate when I opened the packaging. Thanks Hasbean


----------



## Phil104

Soll said:


> My beans arrived today and first thing I noticed was the waft of chocolate when I opened the packaging. Thanks Hasbean


 Ah - that's what it was - my sense of smell isn't great but I definitely got a nose full of something.


----------



## Burnzy

Yes the smell is lush!!! I got a sticker on mine... Apparently the ones with sticker on have an extra bean in


----------



## Neill

Had a Kalita this evening. Under extracted, still very gassy and ran through in 2.10 inc 30s bloom. Milk choc up front then a zing of tropical fruit. Looking forward to playing more.


----------



## Mike mc

Finally got time to order mine and the code is not working.have they expired already? Tried the code in the discount code section

EDIT- I didn't put my forum name with the code.all sorted and paid for.cheers


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Got carried away.


----------



## marcuswar

urbanbumpkin said:


> Got carried away.


Cheat !!!









I thought it was a two bag maximum, or did you only get discount on two of them Clive?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

marcuswar said:


> Cheat !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a two bag maximum, or did you only get discount on two of them Clive?


Only discount on 2 of them. LOL. I had some Hasbean vouchers which were battered on the rest.


----------



## Southpaw

Only the one on the left is the 'special' one.


----------



## Neill

Are any of you guys actually drinking the stuff or just taking pics of it


----------



## Soll

Will need resting before any drinking is done. Nice pics though


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Neill said:


> Are any of you guys actually drinking the stuff or just taking pics of it


Tried the Kenya Kaganda Washed as an Aeropress today. Black current liquorice


----------



## Neill

Soll said:


> Will need resting before any drinking is done. Nice pics though


Nah, brewed is fine straight off espresso is the one that needs rested.


----------



## Neill

urbanbumpkin said:


> Tried the Kenya Kaganda Washed as an Aeropress today. Black current liquorice


Sounds good.


----------



## garydyke1

urbanbumpkin said:


> Tried the Kenya Kaganda Washed as an Aeropress today. Black current liquorice


Taste it along side the Escocia and be amazed at the difference between the same varietal grown in different continents .


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right first stab at this

Siphon

20g dose ( fine drip )

300g water

19.7 ℅ Immersion yield

Tasty but possibly water little over temp at start of brew ( 94c )

Anyway once cooled...you get that sweet chocolate at the front then yep the fruit comes. Didn't get a handle on what type ( and don't know what papaya tastes like).

Looking forward to a chemex tomorrow and nail that fruit finish...


----------



## Mrboots2u

OK into this for epsresso this morning ( roast date on imm was last Friday )

First of that sweet chocolate start , then yellow fruit, then a little nice zesty finish at the end .

Balanced sweet and acidity across the shot.

In milk sweet but looses it complexity ...milk drowns out the fruit notes and it becomes a nice but non remarkable sweet cappa

Brewed and espresso is where this will shine I think


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> OK into this for epsresso this morning ( roast date on imm was last Friday )
> 
> First of that sweet chocolate start , then yellow fruit, then a little nice zesty finish at the end .
> 
> Balanced sweet and acidity across the shot.
> 
> In milk sweet but looses it complexity ...milk drowns out the fruit notes and it becomes a nice but non remarkable sweet cappa
> 
> Brewed and espresso is where this will shine I think


What dose, extraction etc did you use?


----------



## Mrboots2u

On ek43 - my normal start off point for espresso...

Bout 1.4-5 Callum dial

18 g in 18 VST - 39g out

6 second pre infusion then about another 20 ish after. Group pretty much drained

I think you'll need to go tighter with the SJ

Try a 1:1.8 ratio should balance the sweetness and the fruit..adjust based on where the balance in the cup needs to be .


----------



## garydyke1

http://inmymug.com/episodes/episode-305-on-monday-the-15th-of-september-2014-el-salvador-finca-escocia-sl-28-washed-cup-of-excellence


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> http://inmymug.com/episodes/episode-305-on-monday-the-15th-of-september-2014-el-salvador-finca-escocia-sl-28-washed-cup-of-excellence


Hello techno .........


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mine were roasted on the 16th so I'm holding off trying as an espresso till at least tomorrow.

Tried as an Aeropress this morning. Inverted, 87c 15g dose. Choc flavour and sweet fruits.

Madly enough I had a choc biscuit mid way through and when I tasted it afterwards I seemed to bring out the tropical fruit tastes more.

I think I might have touched papaya!!!









Make any sense or just in my imagination?

Either way really nice.


----------



## Phil104

garydyke1 said:


> http://inmymug.com/episodes/episode-305-on-monday-the-15th-of-september-2014-el-salvador-finca-escocia-sl-28-washed-cup-of-excellence


The marathon du medoc sounds wild... is Steve filming it as he goes as the basis for several episodes worth?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Quiet on here , are you all waiting for it to be fit for espresso ?

No one using if for brewed yet ?

Mines roasted on the 12 the so hit the split pours again today .

Espresso smooth sweet milk at the front , that yellow fruit and citrus zing at the end , taste ride like a gentle see saw .

Milk again sweet and a but more fruit in this one , pleasant but think brewed this afternoon will knock. It out of the park


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I had a couple of attempt this morning with an 18g dose.

1st one I still had the 20g VST in.

2nd one 18g in 37g out in 35 secs (took eye off the ball...doh!!!!). I should wake up properly before trying such things.

Definite stronger citrus zing in there that muted the chocolate tones compared to the Aeropress. As mis extracted shots go it tasted quite good. Must try harder next time. Aim nearer the 30g Mark.


----------



## drude

I've been drinking my bag of this from IMM all week. Lovely as a v60. Also tried an espresso yesterday. My grinder was way off where it needed to be as the shot came out at 39g in 15s from 18g but it was nonetheless extremely tasty. If there's any left when I finish my Foundry beans I'll dial this in properly, but I may well drink it all at work first.


----------



## garydyke1

Chemex this morning , no refract to confirm if i'd done a decent job , would have been there abouts.

The papaya is bang on for me (buy one and try it) , especially on the finish but I get rounded quite toned down acidity . The gentle caramel and milk choc sweetness is clear, clean and focused. Its more El Salvador than Kenya.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I pulled a 21.3 EY shot last night , first time I significantly more Kenyan than El Salvador. Still sweet at the start but the fruit came quicker and longer on the finish


----------



## Scotford

Loving it in the cafetiere today. Lively and bright at first but more mellow and sweet as it cools.

17g, 250g at 93° 6min steep then plunge and pour.

Perfect for a sunny morning in the garden with some new music!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok first crack at chemex for this

Dull part first

30g dose > 50 g added for bloom, three pours of 150g each , finish time 4.40 ( for those with an EK43 14.5 on the Callum dial ( Spock tools =1.31 TDS and 19.76% EY )

Right as with pour over this really opens up at room temp , you get that smooth sweetness on the front end , then the ride of zesty fruit palate cleaning acidity .

It's brighter in the chemex than the siphon previously

Really nice


----------



## drude

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok first crack at chemex for this
> 
> Dull part first
> 
> 30g dose > 50 g added for bloom, three pours of 150g each , finish time 4.40 ( for those with an EK43 14.5 on the Callum dial ( Spock tools =1.31 TDS and 19.76% EY )
> 
> Right as with pour over this really opens up at room temp , you get that smooth sweetness on the front end , then the ride of zesty fruit palate cleaning acidity .
> 
> It's brighter in the chemex than the siphon previously
> 
> Really nice


Don't think much of your pouring kettle


----------



## Drewster

drude said:


> Don't think much of your pouring kettle


I was going to say the opposite!!! I thought it had a certain..... errr class!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok first crack at chemex for this
> 
> Dull part first
> 
> 30g dose > 50 g added for bloom, three pours of 150g each , finish time 4.40 ( for those with an EK43 14.5 on the Callum dial ( Spock tools =1.31 TDS and 19.76% EY )
> 
> Right as with pour over this really opens up at room temp , you get that smooth sweetness on the front end , then the ride of zesty fruit palate cleaning acidity .
> 
> It's brighter in the chemex than the siphon previously
> 
> Really nice


Have you moved into the shed?


----------



## CamV6

For me at least these beans this morning have become fit for espresso.

I'd been struggling with these (roast date 16/9) over Friday evening and the weekend. Was having to grind very fine and was getting a strange flow on extraction, starting very slow then going fast and very fast - and the results in the cup were very bland and non-descript. I was getting really disappointed and couldn't see what all the fuss was about.

However, come this morning the grind needed to be bit more coarse (same setting at the Coffee compass lighter roast extra DSOL gift) and a more even extraction and bang, there were the flavours that have been mentioned.

I reckon a couple of more days rest and they should be bang on for espresso. really starting to enjoy these now.


----------



## shrink

interesting Cam, thats the exact same symptoms I'd been having with my bag roasted on the same day.

Started not too bad on saturday if i went super ristretto, sharp but enjoyable enough, if a little lost in milk. Then the day after it all seemed to change and I was getting horrid pours, and it slowed down hugely until what had started as a 10 second to first drip, ended up as 15 seconds+.

I look forward to trying again today!


----------



## CamV6

Yeah I know.

I'm now of the opinion that for espresso, whatever the roaster says resting for at least 7 days, preferably 10 is the minimum and longer still for dark roasts


----------



## Mrboots2u

OK

Nice espresso this morning . Smooth front end, yellow fruit zing at the back end ( less zing than the espresso yesterday )

Now having it in the sowden , using fine grind ( 1.5 turns on the hausgrind ) and long steep 40 minutes.

Sweet caramel front . Delightful smooth sweet fruity finish . More balanced and sweeter than any of the other brew methods I've used for this bean so far...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

CamV6 said:


> For me at least these beans this morning have become fit for espresso.
> 
> I'd been struggling with these (roast date 16/9) over Friday evening and the weekend. Was having to grind very fine and was getting a strange flow on extraction, starting very slow then going fast and very fast - and the results in the cup were very bland and non-descript. I was getting really disappointed and couldn't see what all the fuss was about.
> 
> However, come this morning the grind needed to be bit more coarse (same setting at the Coffee compass lighter roast extra DSOL gift) and a more even extraction and bang, there were the flavours that have been mentioned.
> 
> I reckon a couple of more days rest and they should be bang on for espresso. really starting to enjoy these now.


I found the same Cam for using these for espresso. They've been blisteringly good with the Aeropress though. I think I might hold off these for a couple more days before trying as an espresso.

What was the extraction ratio/dose/ times worked for you Cam?


----------



## CamV6

18.5g in basket 34g out 27 seconds


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mine arrived yesterday - roasted on 19th so haven't tried it as an espresso.

Brewed a Chemex - 19.4% extraction yield. Lovely creamy chocolate with a touch of maltiness then a wonderful tingle - bit like when you touch a PP9 battery with your tongue to see if there is any life left in it - lovely delicate acidic notes - for me, more lemony than tropical.


----------



## CamV6

Give it time and the lemony element will calm into fruits


----------



## hotmetal

The Systemic Kid said:


> a wonderful tingle - bit like when you touch a PP9 battery with your tongue to see if there is any life left in it


Love it! Does everyone do this with pp9s? (PP3 9V?)

I'm quite glad to hear these beans are good for a long rest - I've still got a couple of days worth of IJ in my hopper. Should just crack into them before I go away for a week.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Clearly, I don't know my PP3 from my PP9s


----------



## Wobin19

I gave these ago today too. Mine were roasted on the 16th so still perhaps a bit too fresh. Anyhow similar experience to CamV6. 19g into 32 30 seconds, but just slightly finer than for the DSOL free sample from Coffee Compass. Smooth start, followed by a zing of something something sweet and sour. I really can't put my finger on the taste, but it really does taste like it smells in the cup. I obviously had to have a second one and decided yes this is quite different to anything else but I like it! I think I would like it more if it was just a tad less bright, but from what others have said it might mellow a bit in the coming days. I will give it a go at work tomorrow in the Aeropress.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Try letting It run Into say 34-36g

It will be good as brewed also


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Try letting I run I to say 34-36g
> 
> It will be good as brewed also


Yeah 20->34/35 if you find it needs toning down a touch


----------



## coffeechops

I'm far more lungo than you lot, 19g in 40 out, 27 seconds, but fantastic rich with lemony acidity that I really like, and a light nutty finish, almost like salted caramel peanuts. Lovely.

C


----------



## Phil104

Blimey... roasted on the 16th, just opened and with my Mignon and Classic combination a wonderful espresso. Have had three shots so far and still need to finesse the grind. Last shot, 17gms, was 27 seconds for 28.2gms. My very first shot (30 seconds for 28.5gms) had an initial slightly tart citrus hit with a milk chocolate black forest gateau (without the cream) after taste. My third shot, just now, altogether less tart with a lovely, long gentle milk chocolate after taste. I don't have a spohisticated sense of taste or vocabulary but I can taste that this is one beautiful coffee - and thank you- if it weren't for your offer, Has Bean, I would never have tried it.


----------



## Neill

Went 18-30 this evening. Gushed a but, need to tighten down but boy was it still tasty. Smooth milk choc to begin then that zing that everyone is taking about. I think I can get papaya, it's definitely tropical and not too tangy. It's quite a complex tasting coffee. Lovely stuff, and obviously quite forgiving of my poor attempt. Also, quite easy to grind in the hg! Bonus.


----------



## shrink

You guys with PIDs, what temp are you brewing at?

I'd been on a very dark roast at 92 degrees but went up to 94 for this medium roast.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Changing your temp will very vary quickly a coffee extracts , or give ups it's oils

So it's one parameter along with grind and dose and output

So someone may be brewing the same coffee as you but dosing alot less for instance and achieving different results in the cup


----------



## garydyke1

shrink said:


> You guys with PIDs, what temp are you brewing at?
> 
> I'd been on a very dark roast at 92 degrees but went up to 94 for this medium roast.


93.5 at work (Clima Pro/k30) , 94 at home (EK)


----------



## shrink

I'll stick to my gut instinct of 94 then


----------



## Has Bean

brew ratio will have far more impact than a degree here or there, wouldn't stress about it


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Holy Shot!! This is really nice as a straight espresso

I think I nailed this as an espresso this morning, I got it pretty much dialled in on the second attempt this morning. 18g in, 31g out in 35 secs.

Really silky smooth taste I can get the sweet choc caramel taste followed by the tropical fruits and ending with a slight citrus zing. Really like this!!!!!

Mine were roasted on the 16th, glad I've waited a bit as they seem to have come into their own in the last couple of days.

I've been playing about with the temp with the Eric's so this one was doing "flush and wait" and pulled the shot as it was going up at 92C (on the Erics). This should equate to a brew temp of 93-94ish according to Erics guide.


----------



## Wobin19

I also think there has been a definite change in the last day or two. The zing is there but much more balanced than before by the smooth start. Very very nice.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Wobin19 said:


> I also think there has been a definite change in the last day or two. The zing is there but much more balanced than before by the smooth start. Very very nice.


Agreed on the zing, much more muted


----------



## hotmetal

urbanbumpkin said:


> Holy Shot!! This is really nice as a straight espresso
> 
> I think I nailed this as an espresso this morning, I got it pretty much dialled in on the second attempt this morning. 18g in, 31g out in 35 secs.
> 
> Really silky smooth taste I can get the sweet choc caramel taste followed by the tropical fruits and ending with a slight citrus zing. Really like this!!!!!
> 
> Mine were roasted on the 16th, glad I've waited a bit as they seem to have come into their own in the last couple of days.
> 
> I've been playing about with the temp with the Eric's so this one was doing "flush and wait" and pulled the shot as it was going up at 92C (on the Erics). This should equate to a brew temp of 93-94ish according to Erics guide.


Mine were also roasted on the 16th.

I tried an espresso, then a cappuccino yesterday and again today.

Having a bit of a surprise with dialling in - seems to need a much finer grind than the Rave IJ that was there before it. Also, I seem to get much more headroom in the PF for a given weight. The first couple of shots came out way too fast (15") and tasted like you'd expect. However, I tightened up and tamped a bit harder this morning: 19>[email protected]". No choc, caramel, smoothness or anything really, except lemon sherbets or acid drops. I know this must be either my uneducated palate or maybe the brew temp needs to come up a bit, but so far I've failed to get anything I can really say I've enjoyed. I'd love to know what I can do to correct this, as all I've read about this award-winning coffee is great, and now I feel I'm just missing out and probably doing great coffee an injustice, which just makes me feel sad. Hasn't exactly done wonders for my confidence either&#8230;


----------



## garydyke1

Chemex today , first coffee of the day also! Lush silky melted chocolate with a very gentle papaya acidity . Gluggable and delicious.


----------



## garydyke1

hotmetal said:


> Mine were also roasted on the 16th.
> 
> I tried an espresso, then a cappuccino yesterday and again today.
> 
> Having a bit of a surprise with dialling in - seems to need a much finer grind than the Rave IJ that was there before it. Also, I seem to get much more headroom in the PF for a given weight. The first couple of shots came out way too fast (15") and tasted like you'd expect. However, I tightened up and tamped a bit harder this morning: 19>[email protected]". No choc, caramel, smoothness or anything really, except lemon sherbets or acid drops. I know this must be either my uneducated palate or maybe the brew temp needs to come up a bit, but so far I've failed to get anything I can really say I've enjoyed. I'd love to know what I can do to correct this, as all I've read about this award-winning coffee is great, and now I feel I'm just missing out and probably doing great coffee an injustice, which just makes me feel sad. Hasn't exactly done wonders for my confidence either&#8230;


Grind 12g fairly coarse into a 8oz cup.

pour water which is 1min after boiling over the grinds to the very brim of the cup

leave 4 mins

stir the top , then remove any floating residue with two spoon

wait 3 mins.

Now take a spoon and slurp some of the brew.

what does it taste like?

My guess is certainly not lemon drops


----------



## hotmetal

Cheers Gary, I will try that. What does fairly coarse mean? My Mazzer Mini is set to about "1" for Espresso


----------



## shrink

Funny, I'm just not getting on at all with this one as an espresso.

I get the fruity punch and mouthfeel if i go ristretto at about 18g in and 20g out over around 30 seconds.

If i try to go longer and aim for say 30g out it just loses that fruitiness and descends into bitter, generic tasting coffee to me. I'm just not getting the:

"Really silky smooth taste I can get the sweet choc caramel taste followed by the tropical fruits and ending with a slight citrus zing."


----------



## MWJB

hotmetal said:


> No choc, caramel, smoothness or anything really, except lemon sherbets or acid drops. I know this must be either my uneducated palate or maybe the brew temp needs to come up a bit, but so far I've failed to get anything I can really say I've enjoyed. I'd love to know what I can do to correct this, as all I've read about this award-winning coffee is great, and now I feel I'm just missing out and probably doing great coffee an injustice, which just makes me feel sad. Hasn't exactly done wonders for my confidence either&#8230;


Grind finer and/or pull longer (more weight in the cup, not necessarily time). Choc should be pretty much unmissable.


----------



## garydyke1

hotmetal said:


> Cheers Gary, I will try that. What does fairly coarse mean? My Mazzer Mini is set to about "1" for Espresso


What you'd do for a french press aim for that - the mini isn't the ideal grinder for cupping but should be ok.

Turn your dial 1.5inches further in the direction away from the zero point


----------



## MWJB

shrink said:


> Funny, I'm just not getting on at all with this one as an espresso.
> 
> I get the fruity punch and mouthfeel if i go ristretto at about 18g in and 20g out over around 30 seconds.
> 
> If i try to go longer and aim for say 30g out it just loses that fruitiness and descends into bitter, generic tasting coffee to me. I'm just not getting the:
> 
> "Really silky smooth taste I can get the sweet choc caramel taste followed by the tropical fruits and ending with a slight citrus zing."


What do you get at 34/35g?


----------



## garydyke1

18 into 30 isn't particularly long


----------



## hotmetal

Well I tried the cupping thing with the grinder set to about 2.3, or about 1.5" coarser than my espresso grind. Not sure if I got the brew right but it certainly tasted a lot less acidic, some choc, nuts and dare I say a touch of papaya if I swill it right to the back of my mouth and slurp some air with the brew in the spoon. Cheers for the tip! I still want to enjoy this as espresso though, will have another go as lungo and ristretto later today and tomorrow.


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> 18 into 30 isn't particularly long


1:1.666666666666666666666 recurring...


----------



## MWJB

Mrboots2u said:


> 1:1.666666666666666666666 recurring...


Not Numberwang though is it? ;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> Not Numberwang though is it? ;-)


nope...............


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> 1:1.666666666666666666666 recurring...


Its just numbers. Taste is king


----------



## garydyke1

hotmetal said:


> Well I tried the cupping thing with the grinder set to about 2.3, or about 1.5" coarser than my espresso grind. Not sure if I got the brew right but it certainly tasted a lot less acidic, some choc, nuts and dare I say a touch of papaya if I swill it right to the back of my mouth and slurp some air with the brew in the spoon. Cheers for the tip! I still want to enjoy this as espresso though, will have another go as lungo and ristretto later today and tomorrow.


So you know what you're aiming for in the espresso then now.

You're under extracting IMO


----------



## urbanbumpkin

shrink said:


> Funny, I'm just not getting on at all with this one as an espresso.
> 
> I get the fruity punch and mouthfeel if i go ristretto at about 18g in and 20g out over around 30 seconds.
> 
> If i try to go longer and aim for say 30g out it just loses that fruitiness and descends into bitter, generic tasting coffee to me. I'm just not getting the:
> 
> "Really silky smooth taste I can get the sweet choc caramel taste followed by the tropical fruits and ending with a slight citrus zing."


Funnily enough I've only been getting a more balanced shot in the last couple of days. Its been working as approx 18g in 31-34g out in 30-35 secs.


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Its just numbers. Taste is king


or this is the king of taste.....

View attachment 9181


If it ain't tasty , gotta change the numbers , not the coffee


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> Its just numbers. Taste is king



View attachment 9189


If its "this" King then its its a bad one


----------



## shrink

urbanbumpkin said:


> Funnily enough I've only been getting a more balanced shot in the last couple of days. Its been working as approx 18g in 31-34g out in 30-35 secs.


I'll persevere with bag number 2. I had superb results from the Guatemalans I've been trying from hasbean and was just expecting great things from this one! I'm not a huge fan of longer shots in general and prefer to be on the lower side of the normale brew ratio, but I'm getting about 20g in 30 seconds so I'll try letting it run a touch longer to 35 and see what the output is.


----------



## MWJB

shrink said:


> I'll persevere with bag number 2. I had superb results from the Guatemalans I've been trying from hasbean and was just expecting great things from this one! I'm not a huge fan of longer shots in general and prefer to be on the lower side of the normale brew ratio, but I'm getting about 20g in 30 seconds so I'll try letting it run a touch longer to 35 and see what the output is.


Maybe try the other way round, aim for a weight out, then see what the time is?


----------



## Beanosaurus

Just got back from the States to an unopened bag of this ready to go straight into the hopper!

While away I've enjoyed it virtually everyday in the Aeropress and experimented with different brew variations, needless to say it is very forgiving brewed - one of the smoother coffees I've drank this year.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

30grm dose with 510grms of water. EK grind set to 16 on the Callum dial. Brewed through Chemex dead on four minutes - three pours plus bloom and a top up at the end. Enjoyed with a couple of Kouign Amann. As the brew cools, the creamy buttery milk chocolate powers through followed by a sweet tingly acidity. This is one amazing coffee.


----------



## Daren

The Systemic Kid said:


> 30grm dose with 510grms of water. EK grind set to 16 on the Callum dial. Brewed through Chemex dead on four minutes - three pours plus bloom and a top up at the end. Enjoyed with a couple of Kouign Amann. As the brew cools, the creamy buttery milk chocolate powers through followed by a sweet tingly acidity. This is one amazing coffee.


Ooo - cheers for the recipe, I'm going to give that a bash for breakfast







(just going to have to guess what 16 on Callums dial equates to on the Hausgrind)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> 30grm dose with 510grms of water. EK grind set to 16 on the Callum dial. Brewed through Chemex dead on four minutes - three pours plus bloom and a top up at the end. Enjoyed with a couple of Kouign Amann. As the brew cools, the creamy buttery milk chocolate powers through followed by a sweet tingly acidity. This is one amazing coffee.


Brilliant Patrick. Any chance of a video, don't have an EK or Chemex but I think it will be an education to us.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

OK - will put one together.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Ooo - cheers for the recipe, I'm going to give that a bash for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just going to have to guess what 16 on Callums dial equates to on the Hausgrind)


try two whole turns


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> try two whole turns


16 on the Callum dial run through the Bootsy conversion computer = 2 on the Hausgrind


----------



## Mrboots2u

Have people finished the now then or still resting for some ?


----------



## MarkyP

Mine are still resting...


----------



## Rdl81

Mrboots2u said:


> Have people finished the now then or still resting for some ?


Still enjoying 2nd bag in Areopress and v60


----------



## Southpaw

Almost through my second bag and finally nailed an espresso this morning. Simply lovely


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> Have people finished the now then or still resting for some ?


Good point, have a couple of shots left... Will be finishing off today.


----------



## Phil104

I started the second bag yesterday, had to back off the grind quite a bit and then bang - fabulous. Subtly different after the wait but just as pleasurable. A cup of excellence, I would say.


----------

